# Hopedale LA Trout and Reds



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Warm weather finally. Got out the last couple of days to do some scout fishing and see if the trout were in the mood. They were in the mood alright and nice too very few small fish all in the 2 lb range. They were not stacked up anywhere but scattered out across the shallow interior lakes in Hopedale and Delacroix. Popping corks with plastics 2 ft was the only way they would bite no tight lines. The red fish were up on the banks and hungry plastic under a cork and spinner baits was all it took. It looks like the spring is finally hear and the fishing is only going to get better. If you are ready to get out and catch some fish give me a call.
CAPT. GENE DUGAS 985-640-0569
RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES
www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------

